# Rio Ebro Delta



## peter pahn (13. Juni 2012)

Moin Moin,
ich werde im September 2 Wochen in der Nähe des Ebro Deltas verbringen. 
:vik::vik::vik:

Ich bin natürlich schon dabei mich einzulesen aber es würde mir sehr helfen, wenn mir jemand, der schon mal da war, Tips geben kann. Besonders was die Ausrüstung betrifft. :q

Ich freue mich schon riesig, soll ja ein großartiges Angelrevier sein. Ein Bootsführerschein ist übrigens auch vorhanden aber leider nur für Binnengewässer #q  
(vllt. gibs ja gute Angebote)

Aber ich denke ich werde mich auf das Angeln vom Ufer aus beschränken müssen.


----------



## peter pahn (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Rio Ebro Delta*

Wenn schon nichts über das Ebro Delta bekannt ist...|kopfkrat

Kennst sich denn jemand mit der Fischereierlaubnisscheinregelung aus? |rolleyes 

Ich hab jetzt einige wiedersprüchliche Aussagen gelesen, die von "wird keiner benötigt" bis zu "dauert ca eine Woche bis zur Ausstellung" reichen.

Mein jetziger Stand ist, dass seit einigen Jahren ein Erlaubnisschein erforderlich ist. Allerdings schein das Regional sehr unterschiedlich gehandhabt zu sein. #c

Wird hier ja wohl ein paar "Spanien"-Experten geben. 
Ich freue mich über jede Antwort. :m


----------



## scorp10n77 (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Rio Ebro Delta*

Du brauchst eine Lizenz, und am Ebro ist mit Kontrollen wohl zu rechnen.


----------



## peter pahn (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Rio Ebro Delta*

Stimmt, danke. 

Eine Angellizenz kostet wohl 25€ und ist für ein Jahr in ganz Spanien gültig (ausgenommen Sonderregelungen). Die Ausstellung soll auch sofort geschehen. 
Die Infos habe ich hier entnommen: 
http://www.riomar-ferien.de/

Petri Heil


----------



## scorp10n77 (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Rio Ebro Delta*

Aber Ebro ist ja nicht unbedingt für die Angelei vom Ufer bekannt, allerdings sollte da auch was vom UFer gehen.


----------



## peter pahn (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Rio Ebro Delta*

Ja, das stimmt leider. 
Muss ich halt das Beste drauß machen. Aber da ich alleine runterfahr geht das halt ganzschön ins Geld. Vielleicht miete ich mir mal ein Boot für einen halben Tag, wenn vom Ufer garnichts geht. Aber als Schneider fahr ich sicher nicht nach Hause. #6

grüße


----------



## scorp10n77 (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Rio Ebro Delta*

Na dann wünsch ich dir ganz viel Spaß und Erfolg! 

Mich würde mal interessieren ob es möglich ist, die Lizenz online zu besorgen.


----------



## fenmaus (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Rio Ebro Delta*

_*Hallo,
ich würde mich an die Vorschriften halten.
Außerdem ist der Köderfisch verboten,nur noch Kunstköder erlaubt.Sind sehr streng,nehmen die Angelsache weg und bekommst nicht mehr.
Wünsche schönen Urlaub.
fenmaus
*_


----------



## scorp10n77 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Rio Ebro Delta*

Seit wann ist denn Köfi verboten? Ich dachte die fangen da alles nur mit Meeräschen!


----------



## nostradamus (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Rio Ebro Delta*

Hallo,

es handelt sich um das Ebro delta und nicht um den Ebro-See. Kann mir vorstellen, dass im maritimen Bereich andere Vorschriften gelten (mehr angeln etc.)

Gruß


----------



## ralle (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Rio Ebro Delta*

ich würde wenn möglich mir mal ein Boot mieten,und dann mit toten Hornhecht oder Meeräsche sowie flachlaufende Wobbler schleppen. Kurz unter der Oberfläche laufen lassen mit weich eingestellter Bremse -  geil wenn dannn so ein Bluefish oder Palometta einsteigt.


----------



## scorp10n77 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Rio Ebro Delta*

Und Achtung, vom Grätenbeton Bluefish sagt man er habe scharfe Zähne!


----------

